# External Light Problem



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The upper and mid marker lights are out on the front and sides of my 28BHS. The brake, turn and running lights work on the back and the upper marker lights on the back all work. I found the diagram by doing a search on Outbackers. Where do the wiring runs for these lights tap out from? Is there a junction box somewhere? This isn't the end of the world but it is worrisome.










Reverie


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Reverie said:


> The upper and mid marker lights are out on the front and sides of my 28BHS. The brake, turn and running lights work on the back and the upper marker lights on the back all work. I found the diagram by doing a search on Outbackers. Where do the wiring runs for these lights tap out from? Is there a junction box somewhere? This isn't the end of the world but it is worrisome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there's a box somewhere in the vacinity of the battery box, bolted onto the front camper frame.
Also, the bulbs may simply be out...
Bob


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it isn't blown bulbs because it would mean I popped about eight bulbs simultaneously.

Reverie


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmmm, just lost my whole post. Oh well....

Here is the junction box (note the indoor grade, unsealed box







)









I made this one of my first mods:

















I you are going to do this, make sure you remove the wire nuts carefully and label everything!!!


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Had a problem with mine one time similar to what you have. Found that one of the connections was somewhat corroded. Cleaned it & everything was ok. Also a dealer one time showed me that the contacts sometimes spread to far apart & don't make proper contact. He took a small screwdriver & inserted under one side to bend it closer. Lights worked fine.


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

I know this is sooo Old ...but we are rebuilding an 2004 25rss were having several electric issues then I noticed these boxes up front ..under the red caps are broken and rusted ( your left hand box) i will need to replace... however i have NO IDEA how to do this .. which wires to hook to what you help would be wonderful if possible


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

ob277rl said:


> Log in, and in the search box in the upper right-hand corner type (auto reset breakers) and this should bring up information on what your are asking about.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Robert


Thanks !!!


----------

